# Did anyone fish Surfside?



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I talked myself out of a beach trip today. I'm curious if anyone fished the beach around Surfside/Follets today or Saturday. As of tonight, there have not been any posts on the Fishing Report board.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

I can tell you that High Island yesterday was miserable. Rain, wind, water too rough and sanded out. Caught 2 Hardheads betwenn 7AM & Noon. You made the right choice in my book.


----------



## Shame (Nov 19, 2010)

Fished Surfside beach on Saturday nada. Water was extremely chopy and dirty


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

*Surfside jettys*

Went this pass weekend and good turn out for me. Caught 12 back to back and lost 3 due to rocks other then that it was a good day!


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Did you tag all 12?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Surfside*

Gotta have a license in order to have a tag. Not required on that jetty...at least from what I have experienced!


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

looks like the same fis in almost all the pics by looking at the messed up tail.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Glad to see some people fishing and catching those Bu's.


----------



## TECH9405 (Oct 26, 2011)

cwc said:


> looks like the same fis in almost all the pics by looking at the messed up tail.


Yep. Two different fish, maybe 3. Doesn't mean he didn't catch more though.


----------



## cwc (Aug 9, 2009)

Yep glad to see people having fun and catching fish


----------



## mcooper (Dec 16, 2011)

Thats what it's all about!


----------



## caldvn (Sep 25, 2009)

TECH9405 said:


> Yep. Two different fish, maybe 3. Doesn't mean he didn't catch more though.


Could be that he released the fish and caught it that many times again!


----------



## bastropwakeboarder (Nov 8, 2011)

The jetties are not considered a statepark so all fish must be tagged over 28(for redfish)...... Draw your own conclusion to these pics


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

We release all 12 bulls, been going out there for the pass 2 weeks and go turn outs. yes i have license, rather you are on the jetty or not if your hold a pole with the line in the water you have to have license. unless you are under the age of 15 i believe. yes on bull red me and my cousin did took the pic that is correct.


----------



## cdkingfish (Jul 6, 2010)

i read the fishing regulations hand book, but if there is something else that i'm missing your more then welcome to comment!


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Fishing licence*

Only way to get around not buying a fishing license is to fish in a state park. See list below.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/fishboat/fish/programs/familyfish/stateparks/

The proceeds from hunting in fishing license goes to the hunting and fishing in Texas so it is always good to support :texasflag :bluefish:!


----------

